# Names for pancake tortoise



## lilmegtgood (Jan 22, 2016)

I am thinking about getting a pancake tortoise and I would love to hear some sweet crazy names for boys and girls. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## teresaf (Jan 22, 2016)

Pancake, flapjack, hotcake, waffle, frisbee, Mrs Butterworth, Bisquick...silver dollar, Short stack...I hop.


----------



## Kenno (Jan 24, 2016)

Doughboy, if it looks like a flat WWI helmet. And if it's a male.


----------



## lilmegtgood (Jan 24, 2016)

Boy names so far: Flapjack, dough boy, Wally, Ollie, or Chestnut


----------



## lilmegtgood (Jan 24, 2016)

Girl names so far: Eva, Butter Scotch, Chestnut, Delilah, Rosy, Violet, or Daisy


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 25, 2016)

I named a few baby Roomba, ihop, Rolex, and PiZzA pizza. I like flat names.


----------



## Kenno (Jan 25, 2016)

Probably not LANDMINE!


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 25, 2016)

Kenno said:


> Probably not LANDMINE!


If it's flat, why not.Lol...


----------



## dmmj (Jan 25, 2016)

it might be a little mean but if I had one I'd name him Road kill


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 25, 2016)

dmmj said:


> it might be a little mean but if I had one I'd name him Road kill


Funny, a mailman ask me once if my tortoise got ran over! I just laughed.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jan 25, 2016)

Why not call it Pancake?
I'm so imaginative  lol


----------



## Helmut51 (Feb 4, 2016)

Flapjack or Rick. Rick in the Adult Swim show Rick and Morty loves pancakes


----------

